# Ranger Beer Ad== You have to be kidding me



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

I clicked on the Ranger Beer ad to see what the sponsored ad was. To my horror is was one of the worst ads I have ever seen. What an embarrassing ad!!!!!!!!! I will NEVER buy your beer because of your absolutely dumb none thought ad. Who the heck are you, an idiot?? And as a website playing that for money..... I would have said you have to come up with a better ad then that....That thing is not playing on our site. 



 .


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Its got you talking about it. Job done.
Although I am with you, advertising never got me to buy a product but it sure has kept me from buying plenty.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Not a partaker of alcoholic beverages but if I did this would *NOT* be the brand I'd buy. About he worst commercial I've ever seen.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It's a throw back themed video montage to the 80's. Sadly its targeting the hipster crowd, a group that I would not think that you would find around here. Not that we would not welcome them nonetheless, they just seem to be a bit more fashion oriented.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HE looks like some porn star reject. never heard of that brand. but I don't drink beer or the hard stuff. PEPSI or MT DEW throwback is my weakness.


----------

